# The Epistle of James 5:14-15



## Ivan (Aug 4, 2007)

> 14 Is anyone among you sick? Let him call for the elders of the church, and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord. 15 And the prayer of faith will save the sick, and the Lord will raise him up. And if he has committed sins, he will be forgiven.



PB brethren, 

What is your interpretation of these verses?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 4, 2007)

That scripture in no way excludes the usage of proper medical professionals.

We must all pray for our brethren who are ailing, that God heals them. How God heals them is His own prerogative.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 4, 2007)

Slippery said:


> That scripture in no way excludes the usage of proper medical professionals.
> 
> We must all pray for our brethren who are ailing, that God heals them. How God heals them is His own prerogative.



Agreed.

I'm more interested in the use of oil in this passage.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Aug 4, 2007)

Ivan said:


> I'm more interested in the use of oil in this passage.


 
Maybe this text will help shed light or still leave you scratching your head. But it seems medicinal to me. 

And they were casting out many demons and were anointing with oil many sick people and healing them. 
Mark 6:13 (NASB77)


----------



## Herald (Aug 4, 2007)

I believe the oil signifies the annointing of God. The object or person annointed belongs to God. In respects to the passage being discussed it means that the sick person belongs to God. Consider the following passages:

Genesis 28:18 So Jacob rose early in the morning, and took the stone that he had put under his head and set it up as a pillar, and poured oil on its top. 

Exodus 29:7 7 "Then you shall take the anointing oil, and pour it on his head and anoint him. 

1 Samuel 10:1 Then Samuel took the flask of oil, poured it on his head, kissed him and said, "Has not the LORD anointed you a ruler over His inheritance? 

1 Kings 1:39 39 Zadok the priest then took the horn of oil from the tent and anointed Solomon. Then they blew the trumpet, and all the people said, "Long live King Solomon!" 

Psalm 23:5 5 Thou dost prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies; Thou hast anointed my head with oil; My cup overflows.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 4, 2007)

Paul G. Woods said:


> Maybe this text will help shed light or still leave you scratching your head. But it seems medicinal to me.
> 
> And they were casting out many demons and were anointing with oil many sick people and healing them.
> Mark 6:13 (NASB77)



Some light there. 

Does anyone anoint the sick with oil? 

I know a few pastors that do. I never have.


----------

